# [RISOLTO] virtualbox errore modulo vboxvfs

## Pes88

Ciao! 

Ho installato virtualbox da emerge con le relativa virtualbox-guest-additions 

```

emerge -avt virtualbox-ose virtualbox-guest-additions

```

Ma se provo  a caricare il modulo vboadd e vboxvfs ottengo i seguenti errori : 

vboxadd

```

FATAL: Error inserting vboxadd (/lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxadd.ko): No such device

```

vboxvfs

```

FATAL: Error inserting vboxvfs (/lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxvfs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Mentre dmesg mi da i seguenti errori : 

```

[ 6107.961245] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/cmc.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                       

[ 6107.961303] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/vboxmod.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                   

[ 6107.961327] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/GenericRequest.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                            

[ 6107.961349] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/HGCMInternal.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                              

[ 6107.961370] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/Init.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                      

[ 6107.961391] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/PhysHeap.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                  

[ 6107.961412] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/SysHlp.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                    

[ 6107.961433] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/VMMDev.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                    

[ 6107.961454] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/alloc-r0drv.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                         

[ 6107.961475] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/memobj-r0drv.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                        

[ 6107.961497] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/linux/alloc-r0drv-linux.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                             

[ 6107.961517] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/linux/assert-r0drv-linux.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                            

[ 6107.961545] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                            

[ 6107.961566] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/linux/process-r0drv-linux.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                           

[ 6107.961586] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/linux/semevent-r0drv-linux.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                          

[ 6107.961606] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/linux/semfastmutex-r0drv-linux.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                      

[ 6107.961626] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/RTErrConvertToErrno.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                       

[ 6107.961645] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/divdi3.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                    

[ 6107.961663] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/moddi3.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                    

[ 6107.961682] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/udivdi3.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                   

[ 6107.961702] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/umoddi3.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                   

[ 6107.961720] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/qdivrem.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                   

[ 6107.961738] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/logbackdoor.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                               

[ 6107.961756] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/logformat.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                 

[ 6107.961774] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/strformat.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                 

[ 6107.961793] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/strformatrt.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                               

[ 6107.961812] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/strformattype.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                             

[ 6107.961830] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/strprintf.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                                 

[ 6107.961848] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/strformat-vbox.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                            

[ 6107.961866] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/RTAssertShouldPanic-generic.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                               

[ 6107.961885] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/alloc/heapsimple.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                                          

[ 6107.961902] gcov: discarding saved data for '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.0.12/work/vboxadd/r0drv/linux/spinlock-r0drv-linux.gcda' (version changed)                                                                                          

[ 6107.961928] vboxadd: VirtualBox Guest PCI device not found.                                                                          

[ 6108.006925] vboxadd: VirtualBox Guest PCI device not found.                                                                          

[ 6108.011670] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_open                                                                                 

[ 6108.011818] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTLogBackdoorPrintf                                                                              

[ 6108.011912] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_ctl_guest_filter_mask                                                                

[ 6108.012043] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockReleaseNoInts                                                                          

[ 6108.012142] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleAlloc                                                                                

[ 6108.012280] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTErrConvertToErrno                                                                              

[ 6108.012384] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_call                                                                                 

[ 6108.012491] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockCreate                                                                                 

[ 6108.012601] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleFree                                                                                 

[ 6108.012771] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_close                                                                                

[ 6108.012885] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleInit                                                                                 

[ 6108.013089] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol AssertMsg2                                                                                       

[ 6108.013218] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockDestroy                                                                                

[ 6108.013351] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTAssertShouldPanic                                                                              

[ 6108.013555] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol AssertMsg1                                                                                       

[ 6108.013686] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockAcquireNoInts                                                                          

[ 6431.899961] vboxadd: VirtualBox Guest PCI device not found.                                                                          

[ 6524.600021] vboxadd: VirtualBox Guest PCI device not found.                                                                          

[ 6524.607049] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_open                                                                                 

[ 6524.607197] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTLogBackdoorPrintf                                                                              

[ 6524.607319] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_ctl_guest_filter_mask                                                                

[ 6524.607426] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockReleaseNoInts                                                                          

[ 6524.607525] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleAlloc                                                                                

[ 6524.607663] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTErrConvertToErrno                                                                              

[ 6524.607757] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_call                                                                                 

[ 6524.607864] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockCreate                                                                                 

[ 6524.607975] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleFree                                                                                 

[ 6524.608145] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_close                                                                                

[ 6524.608294] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleInit

[ 6524.608488] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol AssertMsg2

[ 6524.608616] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockDestroy

[ 6524.608748] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTAssertShouldPanic

[ 6524.608952] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol AssertMsg1

[ 6524.609083] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockAcquireNoInts

[ 6580.196606] vboxadd: VirtualBox Guest PCI device not found.

[ 6580.203550] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_open

[ 6580.203699] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTLogBackdoorPrintf

[ 6580.203793] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_ctl_guest_filter_mask

[ 6580.203902] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockReleaseNoInts

[ 6580.204000] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleAlloc

[ 6580.204175] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTErrConvertToErrno

[ 6580.204281] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_call

[ 6580.204388] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockCreate

[ 6580.204498] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleFree

[ 6580.204668] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol vboxadd_cmc_close

[ 6580.204782] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTHeapSimpleInit

[ 6580.204977] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol AssertMsg2

[ 6580.205189] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockDestroy

[ 6580.205333] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTAssertShouldPanic

[ 6580.205538] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol AssertMsg1

[ 6580.205670] vboxvfs: Unknown symbol RTSpinlockAcquireNoInts

```

Mi sembra di capire che non è corretta la versione del kernel. Però non so come risolverlo.

Come kernel uso : 

```

Linux localhost 2.6.32-zen6 #3 ZEN  x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Last edited by Pes88 on Fri Feb 26, 2010 5:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao, anche io ho lo stesso tuo kernel e anche io uso virtualbox e anche io sono su 64 bit.

però mi funziona tutto egregiamente.

quel che non capisco sono i moduli che vorresti caricare. da me i moduli di virtualbox sono:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vboxnetflt             90652  0

vboxnetadp             84597  0

vboxdrv              1698151  1 vboxnetflt

```

(poi, beh, ti basta vboxdrv per farlo partire)

ho controllato e da me virtualbox non installa questi moduli (e uso la versione 3.0.12)

----------

## Pes88

Se tu non hai il modulo vboxvfs è perchè non hai installato virtualbox-guest-additions. 

A me serve vboxvfs perchè server per condividere le cartelle tra la macchina reale e il sistema virtuale. 

Anche io uso la versione 3.0.12.

----------

## darkmanPPT

io le guest addition le ho installate

ora che noto, che la reale differenza tra me e te sta che io uso virtualbox-bin.   :Wink: 

scusa

un problema che noto in quello che hai scritto è questo

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting vboxadd (/lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxadd.ko): No such device 

 

cioè, mi spiego meglio. non hai specificato una subversion (parametro che si imposta dentro il menù "general setup" del kernel).

può essere che tu abbia compilato vari kernel 2.6.32-zen6 e che le varie versioni si siano sovrascritte tra loro.

ad esempio, i moduli di virtualbox, da me, stanno in:

```
ls /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen47/misc/vbox*
```

prova a ricompilarti il kernel mettendo un parametro di subversion (ad esempio io linumero in sequenza da 1 a .... n). reinstalla i driver di virtualbox e poi dovrebbe andarti.

(o almeno è quello che farei io al posto tuo)

----------

## Pes88

Niente! 

Ma non credo sia quello il problema : 

```

ls /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vbox*

/lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxadd.ko  /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxnetadp.ko  /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxvfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxdrv.ko  /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxnetflt.ko  /lib/modules/2.6.32-zen6/misc/vboxvideo.ko

```

Ho provato a rcompilare tutto con sub version ma ninete, ho una distribuzione nuova di gentoo, ho solo questo kernel . 

Ho notato che quando carico il modulo vboxdrv dmesg segnala i seguentieWarning : 

```

Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

[/b][  127.492130] vboxdrv: Warning: 2.6.31+ kernel detected. Most likely the hwardware performance [/b]

[  127.492132] vboxdrv: counter framework which can generate NMIs is active. You have to prevent

[  127.492134] vboxdrv: the usage of hardware performance counters by

[  127.492135] vboxdrv:   echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid

[  127.492138] vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.

[  127.492390] VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0b7d060

[  127.492416] vboxdrv: fAsync=1 offMin=0x25f576 offMax=0x25f576

[  127.493188] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'asynchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[  127.493190] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 3.0.12 (interface 0x00110000).

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

puossono esserti utile questi link?

http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/2550

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/virtualbox-kernel-modules-wont-load-after-updating-kernel-in-opensuse-11.0-696801/

(giusto per avere una traccia di cosa potresti provare a fare)

altrimenti prova una versione ~ di virtualbox. si sa mai che ci sia una qualche incompatibilità con il kernel 2.6.32

oppure prova la versione virtualbox-bin che funziona tanto bene   :Rolling Eyes:  

ps: da http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog (riferito alla 3.1.4)

 *Quote:*   

> # VMM: fixed incompatibility with 2.6.32 Linux kernels (software virtualization only; bug #6100)
> 
> ...
> 
> # Linux Additions: fixed shared folders for Linux 2.6.32 guests (bug #5891) 
> ...

 

forse risolve anche il tuo problema?

----------

## Pes88

Penso che ora disinstallo tutto e metto la versione 3.1.4 e provo con quella! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> oppure prova la versione virtualbox-bin che funziona tanto bene   
> 
> 

 

Ho provato anche con la versione binaria è il problema è uguale perchè virtual box funziona, ma non funziona la condivisione delle cartelle, pe la quale serve quel modulo.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Penso che ora disinstallo tutto e metto la versione 3.1.4 e provo con quella! 
> 
> Ho provato anche con la versione binaria è il problema è uguale perchè virtual box funziona, ma non funziona la condivisione delle cartelle, pe la quale serve quel modulo.

 

sicuro?   :Wink: 

a me va.

mi ricordo che a suo tempo ebbi problemi con la versione OSE  (stiamo parlando della versione 2.x di virtualbox) giusto sul fatto di condividere le cartelle e per questo motivo scelsi quella binaria, che da allora mi è sempre andata perfettamente.

davvero molto strano che non ti vada la condivisione delle cartelle. 

mi spiace, ma visto il problema altro non so dirti.

ps: se usi la versione binaria hai solo 3 moduli questo è poco ma sicuro. non devi installarti, ovviamente, il pacchetto app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions ma è sufficiente aggiungere al flag "additions" quando installi app-emulation/virtualbox-bin (e, ovviamente, installare le guest additions nel sistema che virtualizzi)

----------

## Pes88

Ti ringrazio per la tua disponibilità! 

Comunque non puoi condividere le cartelle senza le guest-additions, almeno non puoi farlo cosi : 

```

mount -t vboxsf Cartella MountPoint -o uid=0, gid=0 

```

Perchè senza il modulo vboxvfs ritorna un errore, piu precisamente dice che non conosce il tipo di file system vboxvfs

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per la tua disponibilità! 
> 
> Comunque non puoi condividere le cartelle senza le guest-additions, almeno non puoi farlo cosi : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ehm... permettimi di dire che io le cartelle le condivido in modo un po' diverso.

mi spiego.

dopo aver creato la macchina virtuale, vado sul pannello impostazioni->cartelle condivise

e faccio "crea cartella" (e sistemo quel che devo fare).

in windows (io uso windows virtualizzato), dopo aver installato le guest additions, faccio "sincronizza cartella di rete" (o una cosa del genere) et voilà... me la trova e l'aggiungo.

tutto usando una bella interfaccia grafica.

comunque le guest addition per la versione binaria non sono il pacchetto app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions e nemmeno app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions.

Il primo serve se stai virtualizzando linux e il secondo solo le additions per il pacchetto ose. per il pacchetto binario basta la flag che ti dicevo.   :Wink: 

ti assicuro che è così, dato che non li ho installati e la condivisione cartelle e tutte le feature delle additions mi funzionano (tipo anche la modalita seamless) 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Pes88

Tu usi la cartella condivisa come una cartella di rete.. Io sto virtualizando un alltra versione di gentoo, e non voglio condividere i file come se fossere in rete, ma montandoli come periferiche,e per fare questo serve quel modulo!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Ciao! 
> 
> Ho installato virtualbox da emerge con le relativa virtualbox-guest-additions 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

uhm... allora cerchiamo di essere un po' più chiari   :Wink: 

questo comando "emerge" l'hai installato dalla macchina "madre" o da quella virtualizzata? immagino quella "madre" ma volevo farti notare

 *Quote:*   

> eix app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions
> 
>      Description:         VirtualBox kernel modules and user-space tools for Linux guests
> 
> 

 

semmai ti servirà, nel caso:

```
eix app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions

     Description:         Guest additions for VirtualBox

```

credo che nella macchina madre ti servirà il secondo pacchetto, mentre nella macchina virtualizzata il primo (sempre che il significato guest sia stato mal interpretato da me).

----------

## Pes88

Avevi ragione! Ho sbagliato installando i pacchetti....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Grazie sei stato gentilissimo!

----------

